# Chicken quarters for service



## MedicChefRage4438 (Sep 10, 2018)

I’m trying to figure out the best/fastest way to get quarter chickens cooked on the line during service. Have any good suggestions? Things that have worked for you in the past. Any advice greatly appreciated.

thanks
Mike


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to ChefTalk. It's been my experience when chicken quarters are on the menu, they may have to be pre-cooked beforehand. 
May I ask how are you serving them? Fried, sautéed, broiled?


----------



## MedicChefRage4438 (Sep 10, 2018)

chefross said:


> Hello and welcome to ChefTalk. It's been my experience when chicken quarters are on the menu, they may have to be pre-cooked beforehand.
> May I ask how are you serving them? Fried, sautéed, broiled?


I'm planning on roasted.....wanted to hear from other chefs to see if I could find a better way. Was thinking of roasting 3/4 through. Chilling. Then reheating in hot pans for sear and steaming with stock. Anyone have good results Sou's vide or finishing fried ? I'm also concerned about waste so I don't want to keep them in a warmer


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Chef Mike,

We don't know anything about your operation. Some other missing pieces of info for best answers are equipment and volume. 

Based on desired result, I work backwards from what I want to hit the table. Different techniques for a la carte, sit down for 500, or Buffet service. 

Par cooked chicken makes me nervous, but I will do it if the situation requires it, like BBQ'd quarters for large parties. I like simmering, because I like having stock, but that might not work because you want to serve roasted quarters. Sous vide runs into the same issue with the skin. Pans can crisp skin where the chicken touches the pan but the stock will soften the skin so I'm a little lost on how I can really give you my best answer... Do you want a crispy skin? 

Since you are serving roasted quarters, consider a par roast to start a little rendering on the skin. Finish to order in a hot oven?

Good luck!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

MedicChefRage4438 said:


> I'm planning on roasted.....wanted to hear from other chefs to see if I could find a better way. Was thinking of roasting 3/4 through. Chilling


If your a Chef or a cook working in the kitchen don't ever do this.......The best way to do the chicken on the line for service is Sous Vide and pan finish. Then pop it in the oven to continue the finish.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As stated above, it would help to know a bit more about what kind of place you work at and how your order system works. I also agree that partially cooking chicken, chilling and finishing off is a bad idea. Chicken needs to be cooked all the way, but if cooked properly to begin with, and being careful about reheating, there is no reason you can't roast off chickens before, chill and re-warm for service. I've done that at a couple of high end places were we couldn't roast for service every day. We would roast them, chill them, split them in half and re-warm to order-saute pan with a bit of stock and butter, with parchment over top. When warmed through we took off the parchment and popped the chicken under the salamander to crisp the skin. They came out beautifully.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You might try confiting the leg quarters and then roasting skin side down in a pan on the pickup. 

The confiting will give it a good shelf life, especially for the ones kept submerged in fat, and cook it thoroughly for service, and help it stay moist (if done correctly) It's also delicious...I think chicken confit is under rated personally.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree with someday, confit is a good idea. Roasting the bird partly and finishing it on the service does not sound safe to me. Also left over birds will have that "not roasted today" taste and I personally would not use them if they were not done on the day. Confiting will give you a long shelf life where flavour actually develops with time.


----------

